# [Sujet réservé à jeromemac] La musique adoucit les moeurs[/Sujet réservé à jeromemac]



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

Envoyez le bouzin  produced by les minitels Apple



(on sent bien que c'est fait avec du garagebrand   )


----------



## jeromemac (29 Mars 2005)

excellent !!!

on dirai moi un lendemain de cuite !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> excellent !!!
> 
> on dirai moi un lendemain de cuite !!



Pas à dire : les Macs c'est superréactifs


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2005)

Tiens, puisqu'on parle de JM... Tu peux désactiver ce message quand on va sur ton blog: *YOU USE MICRO$$$OFT... NOT GOOD CHOICE !!*  C'est chiant à chaque chargement de page depuis mon PC.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

en tout cas c'est moins dangereux pour mes doigts que planter les clous !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

ha....Finn, je crois que ton liens n'est plus valable.....dommage....


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha....Finn, je crois que ton liens n'est plus valable.....dommage....


 Pareil... 

New link ? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...
> 
> New link ? :love:



 Modern, merci je croyais que ça venait de moi......


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2005)

Marche pas ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Marche pas ....



ben, c'est bien ce qu'on disait......  


ps:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2005)

normal c'est fais avec un mac


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> normal c'est fais avec un mac



Bravo, si vous vouliez faire rappliquer JeromeMac, là, c'est sur , il ne va pas tarder.......


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> normal c'est fais avec un mac


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

mais si ; voila

www.lewebdejamy.ovh.org/fichiers/musiques/savezvousplanterwindows.zip



il fallait juste enlever une partie de l'adresse


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2005)

Ca fait des années que ça traine ça...

Si on ressort les vieux trucs maintenant...








Je suis sûr que Jeromemac a tous les remix...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2005)

Ah oui c'est vieux ce truc ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais si ; voila
> 
> www.lewebdejamy.ovh.org/fichiers/musiques/savezvousplanterwindows.zip
> 
> ...



MERKI !!!!

bon, j'ai bien rigolé.......    
il est vrai que ca ferait un tabac en fond sur le blog de Jeromemac.....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, puisqu'on parle de JM... Tu peux désactiver ce message quand on va sur ton blog: *YOU USE MICRO$$$OFT... NOT GOOD CHOICE !!*  C'est chiant à chaque chargement de page depuis mon PC.


t'as qu'a pas faire tourner doom 3


----------



## SecretAboutBox (29 Mars 2005)

C'est libre de droits, ce truc ? La star'Ac en a pas refait une version ? Je vais prévenir Pascal Nègre...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Marche pas ....


 Pas mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais si ; voila
> 
> www.lewebdejamy.ovh.org/fichiers/musiques/savezvousplanterwindows.zip
> 
> ...


 Ca valait le coup en effet :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux



9 lettres ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 9 lettres ?


 voyelle ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca valait le coup en effet :sleep:



ben, tu ne sais pas y jouer c'est pour ça, on joue au JeromeMac....
vas y fait l'effort et met toi dans sa peau....

(...)


tu vois que tu aimes.....


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> voyelle ?



Le compte est bon ... Et les moutons sont bien gardés !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2005)

et Disco Disco :love:


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2005)

:love:  ​


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :love:  ​



C'est trop bien ça...  Je me sens seul: c'est où que je peux m'inscrire à ce club?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :love:  ​




Waow :love:  :love:  :love: 

comme une AES mais avec des Dell..........j'en reve............

   :love:  :love:  :love: 


ps: je suis sur que ça ça ferait deplacer SonnyBoy......


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Waow :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> comme une AES mais avec des Dell..........j'en reve............
> 
> ...





superrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!  :love:  :love:  :love: je vais venir     

ça vous dit dimanche 31 avril?   

votre endroit sera le mien


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2005)

Et est-ce qu'on aura le droit de se tripoter devant un poster de Michael Dell nu?


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :love:  ​


 ne faudrait il pas deplacer ce sujet dans rendez vous ?


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et est-ce qu'on aura le droit de se tripoter devant un poster de Michael Dell nu?


 :affraid: j'irais pas à l'apple expo avec toi !


----------



## naas (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ne faudrait il pas deplacer ce sujet dans rendez vous ?


avec la phrase de fab fab ça m'etonnerais


----------



## Anonyme. (13 Août 2005)

Le tube de l'ete


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce sujet est dédié à jeromemac ?
Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ?   :style:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

rapport au monopole


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

Au monopoly ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

Bon puisque le sujet a été fermé par un vilain modérateur (!)... je poste ma réponse ici, ce sujet seyant parfaitement à la suite de la discussion.

_A mon cher Robert, 

J'ai bien reçu et lu votre dernière missive quant au patient de la chambre W95 (il a fait une demande d'être transféré en chambre X mais je le lui ai refusé). Hélas comme vous m'en faites part, je crains que toute tentative soit vaine. Malgré cela, je nourris un petit espoir et je crois en la médecine moderne et en ses capacités actuelles. Cela dit, je m'oppose fermement à l'acharnement thérapeutique. 

Lui avez-vous prescrit les cachets rouges (NeuroDisco) dont on avait parfois parlé mais dont nous nous forçons à n'utiliser que pour les cas graves, voire désespérés? Je suggère de s'orienter temporairement dans cette voie-là. 

En vous remerciant et en attendant de vos nouvelles, je vous adresse, cher Professeur Ezba, mes meilleurs v½ux et une excellente année 2006. 

Bisous-bisous.

Votre Suisse de poche.

Olivier D._


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2005)

C&#8217;est aussi le roi du troll Windows (et de l&#8217;orthographe )


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon puisque le sujet a été fermé par un vilain modérateur (!)... je poste ma réponse ici, ce sujet seyant parfaitement à la suite de la discussion.
> 
> _A mon cher Robert,
> 
> ...




Heu.... C'est la réponse à ça ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Heu.... C'est la réponse à ça ?



Oui, M. Hesse. Je crois que c'est bien cela.


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

Et supermoquette, de qui il parle, un peu plus loin ? ?



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les deux enfoirés




Des fois c'est dur de vous suivre. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mais si ; voila
> 
> www.lewebdejamy.ovh.org/fichiers/musiques/savezvousplanterwindows.zip
> 
> ...



Avec les effets visuels d'iTunes, c'est d'enfer. :love:


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

Ah, mais iDuck, tu peux pas essayer de suivre, au lieu de poster aussi vite que tu éjacules ??? Tu vois bien qu'on parle d'autre chose ! Si tu veux draguer tatav, fais le par mp !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Le tube de l'ete



J'adore. :love:


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

ça y'est, iDuck découvre le fil, il va le remonter et tout nous commenter.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais iDuck, tu peux pas essayer de suivre, au lieu de poster aussi vite que tu éjacules ???



Comment sais-tu ?     




			
				l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois bien qu'on parle d'autre chose ! Si tu veux draguer tatav, fais le par mp !



Non, je ne la drague pas.


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Comment sais-tu ?



Je suis le nioubie qui sait tout. 



> Non, je ne la drague pas.



ça aussi, je le sais. Tu as peur de bioman.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peur de bioman.



Pfffft... Portnawak !


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pfffft... Portnawak !



Tu sais qu'il te surveille ?
Faut pas croire, bioman, il lit les forums ! C'est pour ça que des fois tatav elle fait la prude. Elle craint les représailles. Mais il lit tout, le bioman.
Il poste pas, parce qu'il a un pécé, et il croit qu'on peut poster qu'avec un mac.
Mais il te surveille...
Et il adore le canard saignant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il te surveille ?
> Faut pas croire, bioman, il lit les forums ! C'est pour ça que des fois tatav elle fait la prude. Elle craint les représailles. Mais il lit tout, le bioman.
> Il poste pas, parce qu'il a un pécé, et il croit qu'on peut poster qu'avec un mac.
> Mais il te surveille...
> Et il adore le canard saignant.




Qu'il vienne : je l'attends.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Et supermoquette, de qui il parle, un peu plus loin ? ?
> Des fois c'est dur de vous suivre. :rateau:



De Rezba et moi je crois 



			
				l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais iDuck, tu peux pas essayer de suivre, au lieu de poster aussi vite que tu éjacules ??? Tu vois bien qu'on parle d'autre chose ! Si tu veux draguer tatav, fais le par mp !


 

 Amen


----------



## rezba (27 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> De Rezba et moi je crois



Tu es sûr ? 






> Amen


C'est Noêl !


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce sujet est dédié à jeromemac ?
> Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ?   :style:



c ce que je siffle sous la douche tous les matins "savez planter windowsssss à la mode à la modeuuuuu " 

et c'est pas le monopoly c le monopole 

c plus clair la ?


----------



## l'Ahesse (27 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c ce que je siffle sous la douche tous les matins "savez planter windowsssss à la mode à la modeuuuuu "
> 
> et c'est pas le monopoly c le monopole
> 
> c plus clair la ?



Ah oui! Merci. :love:

Je comprends pourquoi le corps médical s'intéresse tant à toi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pourquoi le corps médical s'intéresse tant à toi.



clair, y a du boulot...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

si tu crois que jpmiss peut l'endormir tu te trompes grave


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui! Merci. :love:
> 
> Je comprends pourquoi le corps médical s'intéresse tant à toi.




médical médical ... ça reste à prouver... je suis sur que c'est des sbire de micro$oft en blouse blanche...


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu crois que jpmiss peut l'endormir tu te trompes grave



t'as répondu à qui la??


----------



## golf (27 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ...monopole...


Un mot, c'est déjà un acquis


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c ce que je siffle sous la douche tous les matins "savez planter windowsssss à la mode à la modeuuuuu "
> et c'est pas le monopoly c le monopole
> c plus clair la ?




*Et ton mode de pensée unique*
c'est pas un monopole ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

quel mode de pensée ?


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et ton mode de pensée unique*
> c'est pas un monopole ?





je suis ouvert à tout, sauf microsoft... c'est pas de la pensé unique ça pourtant


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> je suis ouvert à tout, sauf microsoft... c'est pas de la pensé unique ça pourtant




Un délire de persécution??


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

Ouvert à tout. Tu ne peux même pas admettre que macosx n'est pas la suite de macos9 car il y a un copyright 1985 dans macosx et que 10 c'est la suite de 9, je vois pas comment tu pourrais l'être ailleurs.


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un délire de persécution??



point du tout un délire  mais je n'irai pas jusqu'a persécution quand meme


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouvert à tout. Tu ne peux même pas admettre que macosx n'est pas la suite de macos9 car il y a un copyright 1985 dans macosx et que 10 c'est la suite de 9, je vois pas comment tu pourrais l'être ailleurs.



tu t'en ai pas remi didonc mon gars


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tu t'en ai pas remi didonc mon gars



Laisse Alèm tranquille...


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Laisse Alèm tranquille...



et c quoi le rapport avec la choucroute ??


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

webo arrête de troller ce sujet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2005)

On parlait musique il me semble au début, nan ?


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On parlait musique il me semble au début, nan ?



Oui, mais c'était il y a plus de dix mois.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Décembre 2005)

*Vous croyez que jéromemac*
il supporterait de savoir que la musique qu'il écoute a été faite ou arrangée avec des PC tournant sous Wndows ?


----------



## jeromemac (27 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous croyez que jéromemac*
> il supporterait de savoir que la musique qu'il écoute a été faite ou arrangée avec des PC tournant sous Wndows ?



savais tu que le jeromemac des villes, travail toute la journée sur de zoli pc sous windows 2000 server ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> savais tu que le jeromemac des villes, travail toute la journée sur de zoli pc sous windows 2000 server ...




*et jeromemac des champs ?*
Donc en réalité tu es schizophrène.



:modo:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> savais tu que le jeromemac des villes, travail toute la journée sur de zoli pc sous windows 2000 server ...


C'est bien pour ça que ton windows marche mal.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2006)

*C'est vrai*
que c'est un sujet réservé à Jéromemac ?


----------

